# !! TOP Forellenrute !! Seika TUBERTINI - Trout Big Eye



## mein-angelshop24.de (8. Juli 2011)

*www.mein-angelshop24.de
*

*
*

*Seika TUBERTINI - Trout Big Eye*







Mit  dieser neuen 3-teiligen Matchrute hat Tubertini basierend auf dem  Erfolgsmodell der Big Eye aufgebaut und noch einmal die Performance  verbessert. Doppelstegringung, großer Ringdurchmesser (BigEye), matt  schwarzer Blank und durchgehende Aktion .

Ob Stippangler mit Waggler oder der versierte  Forellenangler, mit dieser Rute hat jeder Angler eine sehr preiswerte  und absolut konkurrenzfähige Rute in den Händen. Dank des  großenRingdurchmessers können auch handelsübliche Fadenstopper verwendet  werden.

http://www.mein-angelshop24.de/angelruten/forellenrute/seika/seika-tubertini-trout-big-eye.html


----------

